# For those who don't.......



## kperreurlloyd (Aug 13, 2014)

For those who don't:

a) 'have the time' to listen to symphonic classical music

b) think it has anything to do with this era

c) regard it as other than elitist, or, at best, aloof

put on some HEADPHONES, and try this: http://www.scoreexchange.com/scores/157794.html

or, the first part of it, on YouTube: 




[On YouTube, for viewing the score, select HD or highest quality plus full screen].

p.s. I have the original Sibelius files.


----------



## DiesIraeCX (Jul 21, 2014)

[Update] Has been moved to appropriate thread.

Also, I'm not too sure you're gonna win any points with b) and c) considering the type of forum you're on.

:tiphat:


----------



## kperreurlloyd (Aug 13, 2014)

Got it. Will edit. What's the heading please for where it's gone?


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

You need to work on your rendering skills. Regardless of how proud you are of this piece, you're giving the computer (an excellent musician) a raw deal by making it play in a such a boring way.


----------



## Billy (Sep 24, 2011)

In your piece, I noticed that you do many octave drops after scaling up the scales about halfway. I also noticed lots of changes into more rhythmic patterns when you felt the need to appropriately and abruptly stop some melodies. You have a wide musical vocabulary in this composition. I use Reason software, and I think Crudblud might be right about the music, and I would suggest that if you want a better MIDI sound, Reason can import MIDI files, and I know it has better, more authentic sounding instruments.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

kperreurlloyd said:


> For those who don't:
> 
> a) 'have the time' to listen to symphonic classical music
> 
> ...


Dude, _none of the people with the issues you name above are Talk Classical members_.

You're better off just posting the works and seeing what comments come from that.

The music has to speak for itself without any comments from its composer, ya know.


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

Billy said:


> I use Reason software, and I think Crudblud might be right about the music, and I would suggest that if you want a better MIDI sound, Reason can import MIDI files, and I know it has better, more authentic sounding instruments.


I'm not talking about the sample quality, I'm talking about the fact that the computer is an executor of instructions to the letter, and it must be guided directly by the composer. If you tell it to phrase something metronomically, it will, but you can tell it to do so much more than that. The rendering presented here is a waste of the computer's potential from a "performance" aspect, the samples have nothing to do with it.


----------

